# Jemma Kidd, Pixie, NP set  NEW designer cosmetics @ Target



## ksaelee (Aug 26, 2008)

i saw the ad in the new allure mag and these look interesting, but the prices are crazy for target pricing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  have any of guys/gals tried any of the cosmetics before, i saw the thread about the NP stuff but what about the other two?


----------



## Brittni (Aug 26, 2008)

Hell no. I'd rather buy MAC or MUFE for those prices.


----------



## indiequeen001 (Aug 26, 2008)

There is no way I'd pay those prices.  I'd rather buy MAC and I work for Target!  The products do look interesting, especially Pixie single pot eyeshadows (although they're $18).


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 27, 2008)

I just looked at the brands on Target.com and what the f!! Who the hell do these brands think they are?? Target is not Sephora, yo!!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 27, 2008)

I was pretty shocked to hear about this.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 27, 2008)

I believe those are all "premium" brands in the UK and AUS that have made their way here and wound up at Target.  Target has been really trying to distinguish itself from the Wal-Mart crowd by wooing buyers with "premium" designers exclusively for Target and now the makeup brands.  Sephora carries Pixi (at least it used to) and I'm all for getting those new brands here.  If Sephora won't carry them, then why not Target?  I've got my eye on one of those Jemma Kidd shadows.


----------



## twobear (Aug 27, 2008)

They are setting up at my local Target for the new lines.  They have the demo products out (but you they are shielded so you can't touch them) and I have to admit the eye shadow paletes are pretty nice but kinda steep for Target at $28!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd rather spend my money at MAC and Sephora, if only for that high-end, expensive atmosphere that they have.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 27, 2008)

Meh I'd try them out if the color/pigmentation was right. MAC and Sephora don't have EVERYTHING. Almost though....lol.


----------



## lara (Aug 27, 2008)

The Jemma Kidd Define eyeliner pencils are _unreal_.


----------



## mae13 (Aug 27, 2008)

If the quality of the products is great and comparable to higher-end lines, then I don't really see the problem with them being priced higher as well. They are diffusion lines for brands that either have their own shops or are featured in luxury stores (and are more than twice as expensive). The price point is higher than the average Target wares, but they're still much cheaper than their sister lines. I think that's kind of the idea here - brand name and, presumably, brand quality, for a more affordable price.

It's kind of interesting marketing experiment. I'm curious to see how it does.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 27, 2008)

I see a problem with the price because even if they are higher-end, we know it doesn't cost that much to make it. And Target prides itself on being AFFORDABLE and higher scale, this is just higher scale... not necessarily affordable to the average American who goes in there with no makeup knowledge.

I'd rather get beauty inside points at Sephora or whatev


----------



## -moonflower- (Aug 27, 2008)

I wouldn't put Jemma Kidd in the 'high-end cosmetics' bracket. They sell it in Boots over here, and while their brushes look good, the actual cosmetics look a bit tacky.


----------



## frocher (Aug 27, 2008)

........


----------



## aziajs (Aug 27, 2008)

I saw these today.  The looked nice in person.  I didn't know about this thread beforehand so when I saw them I was excited until I saw the price point.  I think the lipgloss was $16 or $18.  I probably wouldn't buy it.  The price point is too high for the retailer that is carrying it.


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 27, 2008)

Jemma Kidd has her own make up school in the UK. I remember reading a lesson with her is £6000 ($12,000) if i remember correctly! Her stuff is alright I guess, they sell it in Boots over here in the larger stores. I guess it is higher end... its usually with Ruby & Millie, Urban Decay, Benefit etc in the larger stores.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 27, 2008)

Those prices are pretty outrageous for Target; I expect that they won’t be around too long.  I like my Napoleon Perdis l/s, but it seems that this line didn’t sell well at Sephora (it’s taken them over a month to get rid of the stuff although they are 75% off).

I will check out the products, there are 2 l/s that have peaked my interest (dam, they are more expensive than MAC).


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 27, 2008)

what! i just looked on the target website... I knew they had Boots No7 there, but their Radiant Glow Concealer is on there for $12.99.... thats about £6.50, over here its £12 which is $24!!!! Thats ridiculous. 

I seriously urge any of you girls to pick up that concealer... it is EXACTLY (and I mean exactly) the same as Touche Eclat... infact I prefer it to Touche Eclat!!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd respect the price if the products didn't look like they were worth less than half the price tag. NP set looks okay though.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 27, 2008)

I swatched one of the Jemma Kidd shadows and the payoff was really good.


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 27, 2008)

i must say, the packaging does make the jemma kidd stuff look rather shoddy... its completely different here. same with rimmel. 

Jemma Kidd | Revealing Beauty


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 28, 2008)

The prices are ridiculous. I def won't buy unless they're on sale. Which isn't going to be worth anything since it'll be gone by the time I get there with my luck...

So nope. Not interested.


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I believe those are all "premium" brands in the UK and AUS that have made their way here and wound up at Target.  Target has been really trying to distinguish itself from the Wal-Mart crowd by wooing buyers with "premium" designers exclusively for Target and now the makeup brands.  Sephora carries Pixi (at least it used to) and I'm all for getting those new brands here.  If Sephora won't carry them, then why not Target?  I've got my eye on one of those Jemma Kidd shadows._

 
If anything, Target please carry Barry M stuff!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I saw swatches and they look good, so maybe...


----------



## mae13 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm curious...if the same product was featured in Sephora, would the prices be considered equally ridiculous?


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_If anything, Target please carry Barry M stuff!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw swatches and they look good, so maybe..._

 
Barry M is AWFUL.. I hate the stuff!!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Aug 29, 2008)

the pixi shadow palettes were nice...they were pigmented and nice colors and not too bad for $28 - considering that we pay $15 per shadow at MAC.  My only beef was that everything was pretty shimmery.  I also played with the NP eye liner...and it was LOVELY...but at $20 it was WAY too pricey for this gal!


----------



## AlarmAgent (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't think the prices would be considered outrageous at Sephora, but Sephora has successfully branded itself a 'high-end' store, whereas Target is a sort of bridge between low-and-mid, depending on what you're shopping for.  Their designer collaborations in terms of clothing have been pretty successful, for instance.

I suppose the difference is, people go into a Sephora prepared to spend twenty or so bucks on an eyeshadow, while people go into Target expecting a much cheaper thrill.  Makeup shopping at Target is generally an impulse decision, while purchases made at Sephora are usually more thought-out.  For a lot of people, an impulse buy isn't going to be a twenty dollar eyeshadow, it'll be more in the range of five bucks or so.

Also, Sephoras are few and far between for a lot of people, so to have more 'premium' makeup available at a large chain is a good thing for shoppers living in smaller towns.  I think it's going to be successful for Target, if the products are good quality.  Like I said, their clothing collaborations have been very well-received.

That all being said, I'm looking forward to trying out these lines, and I'm not turned off by the prices and them being available at Target.  Where you buy something doesn't change the quality, and if they get good reviews I'm all for it!  I hope at least one of them has some good primers and a range of foundation shades, because those are products sorely lacking in the usual drugstore fare.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 29, 2008)

Pixi was carried on Sephora for a short time...and the price points of the products are the same at Target as they were on Sephora.

Plus, there are actual testers - that's a first for Target!!


----------



## nibjet (Sep 1, 2008)

I saw these in target this past weekend, and swatched the napoleon perdis eyeshadow.. I wasn't impressed.  The yellow one seemed really hard and I didn't get much pigment off of it.  I definitely don't think it was worth $18.  Our Sephora has never had these brands, but I don't think they would have impressed me there either.  The Jemma Kidd and the Pixi looked kind of boring so I didn't stall at that display very long.  

I'd give it a chance, but like I was telling my boyfriend, I'm not buying a product at target with that kind of price tag until I've gone home to google it first and make sure it's worth it.  I prefer to buy at Sephora because you can ask a beauty consultant about the product, which helps make a pricier product easier to purchase.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 2, 2008)

I got one of the Jemma Kidd shadows today, it's really pretty and I don't have any other shadows that are exactly like it. 

The color is called 'Artiste' and it's a mid-tone greenish color with some gold in it..  I swatched it next to the solid color of Fresh Green Mix MES and the JK is definitely more true green, whereas the MES looks more of a yellowish green.  The closest MAC color I can compare it to would be Wondergrass maybe? (i dont own it though so I can only go by what I've seen online)

I will take swatch pics when I get home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It goes on really smooth and creamy. As for staying power, I'll have to give it a true test tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll let you gals know


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 7, 2008)

I swatched the Jemma Kidd stuff yesterday, and the colors are really pretty with nice payoff. sorry I didn't think to take pics, I washed my hands before I though to do that.

 I didn't buy any because

1. I was on a strict budget and couldn't anyway, and

2. The price point seemed odd in Target, especially for a line I'm not familiar with. It'll take a sale or a coupon for me to take the plunge.


----------



## CreamPuffer (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I just looked at the brands on Target.com and what the f!! Who the hell do these brands think they are?? Target is not Sephora, yo!!_

 
The thing is, they are not drug store brands.  They are considered on the same level as mac in the UK.  Not too mention, Jemma Kidd is sold in Neiman Marcus as well.  But I can understand why one would be shocked because places like Target don't usually carry non drug store make-up.  

People should really try Jemma Kidd, its amazing.


----------



## Shypo (Sep 17, 2009)

My biggest issue with these lines being at Target is that the stock is always very poor (could just be my local Targets) and the gondolas so grody and not looked after that I don't trust that what I'm buying hasn't been pawed already (I have the same issue with WalMart).  I'm more likely to buy online so that I don't have to worry about that......

All that said, I too had sticker shock - in fact, another lady looking at the same lines muttered 'who do they think is going to buy this at these prices?' - so is the stock out issue due to people buying it, or not buying it (and therefore these stores locally are not restocking)?


----------



## kathyp (Sep 17, 2009)

My Target has a bunch of Pixie and Jemma Kidd stuff marked down. Way down. I picked up a Jemma Kidd blush in a shade called "New York". The product was fine -- a matte, sort of tan/peach shade -- not sure if it's worth the original price (I paid $5). I don't know what that says about the future of these lines, but most likely the stuff on sale was just discontinued shades. 

Oh, and for what it's worth, my Target has been selling Origins and Kiehls skincare for a couple years now. I thought it was odd at first -- actually, I questioned the legitimacy. It does look a little "picked over," but that's partly the nature of that particular store.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Sep 20, 2009)

another thing about target vs. sephora - sephora has perks that target doesnt (like bonus samples, beauty insider, etc.) and sephora also has a very generous return poicy whereas the return policy at target is balls.


----------

